# What would your dog do?



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADGn1GABF0Q

at least the cat figured it out.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I would have never sat there yelling and not helping my dog.

That dog seemed like an old dog to me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh, you dumb bastard.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/suburban-pet-containment-laws-make-sense-15924/


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Steven Lepic said:


> Oh, you dumb bastard.
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/suburban-pet-containment-laws-make-sense-15924/



Sorry!!

I saw that thread and thought to myself, I would never let my dogs roam no matter where I lived and moved onto the next thread.

#-o#-o#-o#-o

How did you come across that video? Did you get it in an email? I did.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Cranbrook, assuming it is the same Cranbrook, is 50 min from my house. It is the big city compared to where I live.


----------



## Kirstyn Kerbo (Apr 3, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADGn1GABF0Q
> 
> at least the cat figured it out.


I would not be letting my dogs roam about, especially with a mama deer. You do NOT mess with angry mamas! 

Depends though, on what mine would do. My older GSD would probably not have been kickin it by a deer. Just sayin'. If it happened tomorrow he would have run like hell from it! He is an old man now...no more deer restlin' for him....

The younger one would have brought me some nice venison home. At least that younger little one. It would have been ugly, that is for sure. He would have at least tried to fight back.

But deer really know how to use their hooves...I think most dogs would run or give up after a little of that.


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

That cat has balls. Just saying.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow! I'm amazed that deer was tolerant enough of the cat to let it come up so close and follow her and the baby. One very brave or stupid cat. I have heard of cats chasing deer before. Still, I bet this one learned never to try swatting mama deer on the nose. Her tolerance ended at that... :lol:

I've seen a younger male mule deer go after somebody's kid like that, when the idiots thought it was a good idea to come up and try to feed them and take pictures. Not quite the same determination as mama defending her baby, but the kid got some cuts to his face as I recall. Some people should not reproduce :evil:


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

What did they think a momma deer was going to think about a dog near the baby???


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

The dog appeared to possibly be a BC. Wondering if it was in that body position that BC so dearly love that set momma off?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> The dog appeared to possibly be a BC. Wondering if it was in that body position that BC so dearly love that set momma off?


Good point Howard. I've seen more then one dog react to that "eye". 
BCs are just to dumb to realize that's a challenge to anything but sheep.
At herding practice those snake eyed little bassids glare at anything that moves. :-D :wink:


----------



## Anne Pridemore (Mar 20, 2010)

My own dogs... Well a PACK of dogs vs. deer... :-k I think the mom would not have shown up because they would have killed the baby long before she came back along. 

In the case of the video... If that had been my dog, or cat, the deer and its baby would be jerky by sundown. As a hint of justice the dog and cat would have all kinds of meaty deer scraps just for them.
:twisted:


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Anne Pridemore said:


> My own dogs... Well a PACK of dogs vs. deer... :-k I think the mom would not have shown up because they would have killed the baby long before she came back along.
> 
> In the case of the video... If that had been my dog, or cat, the deer and its baby would be jerky by sundown. As a hint of justice the dog and cat would have all kinds of meaty deer scraps just for them.
> :twisted:


Shooting a doe and fawn would land you in jail in most places.


----------



## lynn oliver (May 30, 2010)

What did the deer do wrong to deserve such vitriol? Wouldnt you protect your baby in the same way? Stupid people to let dog roam and stand and film events rather than calling dog and chucking something at the cat!
Hope my first post isnt too rude !
Best wishes Lynn


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i imagine Ike would have tried yelling at her, then he would bail.

Grace would definitely try to steal the fawn while Ike was yelling at the doe. sneaky old bitch


----------



## Anne Pridemore (Mar 20, 2010)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Shooting a doe and fawn would land you in jail in most places.


Who said anything about guns? I said dead- I didn't say how. You don't discharge hunting rifles in a suburban area. Maybe they just ran out in front of my one ton cargo van. :-\"


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne Pridemore said:


> Who said anything about guns? I said dead- I didn't say how. You don't discharge hunting rifles in a suburban area. Maybe they just ran out in front of my one ton cargo van. :-\"



Chuck Norris could kill that deer and everything else in that neighborhood with a look.


----------



## Anne Pridemore (Mar 20, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> Chuck Norris could kill that deer and everything else in that neighborhood with a look.


Chuck Norris is FAR more hardcore than I am. :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

If anyone is interested in the aftermath:

http://beforeitsnews.com/news/80/915/Mama_Deer_Attacks_Cat_and_Dog.html

"A newborn fawn creates a dangerous situation when mom gets protective. Starts cute, ends scary.

I cut the footage because I ended up filming the (dogs owner), whose privacy had to be protected. (How or why I filmed her, I can't say. I was too shocked to think, it's not like I expected any of this to happen.) 

The dog eventually left limping—since posting here we have been able to contact the lady. THE DOG IS OKAY, but traumatized.

River, my deer-whispering cat, is fine—we'll see if he learned his lesson."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

With them little bitty deer like that you don't even have to skin em. Just dip in hot water and rinse the spots off em. 8-[ :-# :-\":-\"8-[


----------



## Anne Pridemore (Mar 20, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> With them little bitty deer like that you don't even have to skin em. Just dip in hot water and rinse the spots off em. 8-[ :-# :-\":-\"8-[


:-o ...... :twisted: ... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I can honestly say that my dogs would never be put in a position like this.....accidents happen, I am aware of that. 

I would have tried to do something, but, deer are formidable opponents when they get on the fight like that......


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The deer did have the right to protect it's own. I too would have protected my own. Dead deer if that had been my old dog. Deadly deer, dead deer. Could have been a child.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

All I could think of when I saw that was Bambi's Mom kicks ass!

That dog looked like he wasn't even paying attention to the deer when she stomped him. My dogs would have been chasing the cat, chasing mama deer, though not sure what they would have made of the wee fawn.

Stumbled across one in a field once walking my old pet dogs. Tiny, curled up, absolutely still - never moved. The dogs sniffed it and I called them away. I wished I had brought my camera. One of the coolest things I've seen.


----------

